# THE THREE WORD STORY GAME!!!



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ladies, Gents! Boys and Girls! Let's gather around to play the ThReE WoRd StOrY gAmE!!! All you have to do is to post and continue the story using only three words. For example:

person 1: one day there
person 2: was a cow
person 3: named Gilbert who
Person 4: ate lots of
Person 5: cookies and milk...


and so on. I'll start:

On wakening morning...


----------



## cubeman34 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yu Nakijima dies


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

(uhh-oh... this will be an interesting story =S)

and a wierdo...


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

goes to hell


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> goes to hell



what?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Kyle Girard said:
> 
> 
> > goes to hell
> ...



lets change weird in my post to wierdo so it will make sense =)


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

but suddenly, a


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2009)

nevermind. oops.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 25, 2009)

again. All of


----------



## MistArts (Mar 25, 2009)

this doesn't make


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

any sense, because


----------



## toast (Mar 25, 2009)

byu said:


> any sense, because



we need more


----------



## TheDuck (Mar 25, 2009)

facts on the


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

it is confusing


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2009)

lmao, wow...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 25, 2009)

pancake duck piano...


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

this thread is


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

*messed up becuase


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

very confusing and


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2009)

very very confudling.


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

therefore needs to


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2009)

be closed forever?


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

maybe, probably, definitely!


----------



## AJelsma (Mar 25, 2009)

person 1: one day there-a dude living
person 2: was a cow-and then you
person 3: named Gilbert who-was laughed at
Person 4: ate lots of-oats and water
Person 5: cookies and milk...-are frickin great


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 25, 2009)

rickcube said:


> very very confudling.



confudling? lolololololol


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 25, 2009)

Idea...post the last person's words, followed by yours
ex:
One day I...went to the (etc.)


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

OK, I'll continue from there, and maybe we'll make some sense this time.

went to the...Rubik's Cube competition


----------



## cheiney (Mar 25, 2009)

Rubik's Cube competition...and got lucky (pun intended).


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

cheiney said:


> Rubik's Cube competition...and got lucky (pun intended).


and got lucky... with a pll...

(passing it to the next people) =)


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

with a pll...skip so I


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

skip so I... Jumped for joy. (Somebody start a new sentence now)


----------



## riffz (Mar 25, 2009)

But then suddenly...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

But then suddenly... a bus comes


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 25, 2009)

and then an


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 25, 2009)

and then an..... ice cube and


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2009)

ice cube and ... rubik's cube and


----------



## blade740 (Mar 25, 2009)

rubik's cube and...ice cube and


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 25, 2009)

ice cube and ... rubik's cube and


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 25, 2009)

ice cube and.... rubik's cube and


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2009)

ice cube and... a pink pony


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 25, 2009)

a pink pony...and ice cube


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2009)

... ice cube and...rubik's cube and


----------



## blade740 (Mar 25, 2009)

rubik's cube and...ice cube and


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 25, 2009)

ice cube and......rubik's cube and


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2009)

rubik's cube and... another pink pony


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2009)

another pink pony...rubik's cube and


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 25, 2009)

rubik's cube and...water cube and


----------



## blade740 (Mar 25, 2009)

water cube and...ICE cube and


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 25, 2009)

ICE cube and.....rubik's cube and


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 25, 2009)

rubik's cube and....ice cube and


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2009)

ice cube and... rubiks cube and


----------



## MistArts (Mar 25, 2009)

rubik's cube and... a bird's nest


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 25, 2009)

a bird's nest... fell from the


----------



## blade740 (Mar 25, 2009)

a bird's nest...ICE CUBE AND


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 25, 2009)

ICE CUBE AND.....rubik's cube and


----------



## MistArts (Mar 25, 2009)

rubik's cube and...a dead guy


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2009)

and okay then...rubiks cube and


----------



## cheiney (Mar 25, 2009)

an ice cube. (end of sentence)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2009)

an ice cube. And then a...


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2009)

cheiney said:


> an ice cube. (end of sentence)



well done sir


----------



## MistArts (Mar 25, 2009)

"Well done sir,"... said Bob Burton.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 25, 2009)

"said Bob Burton" who then jumped


----------



## toast (Mar 25, 2009)

who then jumped... over the lazy


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

over the lazy... river of happiness

(heh... my thread was actually a hit... I didn't expect this to go this far...)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 25, 2009)

river of happiness...of ice cubes


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

He then flew


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 25, 2009)

into a tree


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

and ate leaves


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 25, 2009)

and some bark


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

he exclaimed "Eureka!"


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 25, 2009)

hed cured constapation!!!


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, I did?


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 25, 2009)

(yes, you discovered the *babbles incoherantly concerning fiber in leaves ect* in this story., dont you recall?)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 25, 2009)

Many albino alligators


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 25, 2009)

who were very


----------



## MistArts (Mar 25, 2009)

albino from being


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 25, 2009)

sexy became so


----------



## toast (Mar 25, 2009)

Enjoyable in my


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 25, 2009)

dogs drooling mouth


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 25, 2009)

. (end of sentence) Sexy albino alligators


----------



## Faz (Mar 25, 2009)

which also died,


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 25, 2009)

and became qq


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 25, 2009)

and became qq.... wref's grandfather's grandson


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 25, 2009)

wref's grandfather's grandson... who liked to


----------



## Gparker (Mar 25, 2009)

who liked to... play with kids


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2009)

play with kids... and solve big


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 25, 2009)

and solve big...cupcakes made from


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2009)

cupcakes made from... something really magical


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 26, 2009)

something really magical... to make love


----------



## toast (Mar 26, 2009)

to make love... to eleven animals


----------



## Ellis (Mar 26, 2009)

to eleven animals... while simultaneously contemplating


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 26, 2009)

while simultaneous contemplating. (end of sentence) Making animal porn


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 26, 2009)

is disgusting. neroflux


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 26, 2009)

is disgusting. Harry


----------



## toast (Mar 26, 2009)

is disgusting. Harry.... is disgusting. Bill


----------



## Ellis (Mar 26, 2009)

is disgusting. Bill... makes animal porn


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 26, 2009)

which stimulates apples


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 26, 2009)

eating fried pandas...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 26, 2009)

eating fried pandas...from the Arctic


----------



## Ellis (Mar 26, 2009)

from the Arctic... Banana. (end sentence) Hello. (end sentence) Speedwalkers


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 27, 2009)

are disgusting. Dogs


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

in the 70's


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 27, 2009)

in the 70's...were not disgusting.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> in the 70's...were not disgusting.



Then, along came...


----------



## toast (Mar 27, 2009)

Then, along came... me with eleven


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

toast said:


> Then, along came... me with eleven


chinchillas of asorted


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2009)

chinchillas of assorted... dogs with purple


----------



## Odin (Mar 27, 2009)

dogs with purple... duck shaped crackers


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

and swiss cheese


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2009)

and swiss cheese... shaped golden unitards


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> and swiss cheese... shaped golden unitards


on a rainbow


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2009)

on a rainbow... made of hamburgers


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> on a rainbow... made of hamburgers


baked to golden


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2009)

baked to golden... perfection after dawn. (end of sentence)

edited


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> baked to golden... perfection after dawn. (end of sentence)
> 
> edited



(haha awsome ending, i was expecting an ending similar to that)

once apon a...


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2009)

once upon a... time leprechauns harvested


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> once upon a... time leprechauns harvested


store bought cubes!!!!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 28, 2009)

which had AIDS


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 28, 2009)

in my pants.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 28, 2009)

and when fobo911...


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2009)

admitted to having


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 28, 2009)

a purple tarantula


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 28, 2009)

in his hair


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2009)

which had AIDS


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 28, 2009)

and the flu


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 28, 2009)

ice cube and...


----------



## Ellis (Mar 28, 2009)

ice cube and... rubik's cube and


----------



## mazei (Mar 28, 2009)

Rubik's cube and...Iced rubik's cubes


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 28, 2009)

with green mustard


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 28, 2009)

in his pants, (woot, a long descriptive sentence about me!)


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 28, 2009)

When he looked...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 28, 2009)

He saw a......


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 28, 2009)

Michael Jackson puppet...


----------



## mazei (Mar 28, 2009)

Which was black...


----------



## Aub227 (Mar 28, 2009)

then turned white...


----------



## MistArts (Mar 28, 2009)

and then purple...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 28, 2009)

and then pink...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 28, 2009)

and then it


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2009)

Cake is lie. (End of sentence)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2009)

An ice cube...


----------



## MistArts (Mar 28, 2009)

melted under the...


----------



## Tommie (Mar 28, 2009)

Yu Nakajima AND


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr.Rubik ate sandwiches


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 28, 2009)

Odin said:


> Mr.Rubik ate a sandwich



that tasted like...


----------



## MistArts (Mar 28, 2009)

an ordinary sandwich.



Odin said:


> Mr.Rubik ate a sandwich



You broke the rules.


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2009)

MistArts said:


> a ordinary sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fixed it


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2009)

an ordinary sandwich..except 'twas more


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> an ordinary sandwich..except 'twas more




bitter and looked


----------



## Ellis (Mar 28, 2009)

bitter and looked... like a sandwich. (end of sentence)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 28, 2009)

After, Mr. Rubik...


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 28, 2009)

... did a dance...


----------



## snckdude (Mar 29, 2009)

...he killed some...


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 29, 2009)

hammertime like that


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2009)

Rubik's cube and...


----------



## Ellis (Mar 29, 2009)

Rubik's cube and... ice cube and


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 29, 2009)

woner ate them


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 29, 2009)

, then Fobo did.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 29, 2009)

chicken sandwich is


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 29, 2009)

covered in some


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 29, 2009)

smelly elephant poo


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 29, 2009)

and ice cubes


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 29, 2009)

with milk and


----------



## Tommie (Mar 29, 2009)

Told Pokey That


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 29, 2009)

told pokey that... she should prod...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2009)

[end sentance]. Actually, never mind.


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lose the game


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 30, 2009)

Lose the game..."No, I refuse...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 30, 2009)

to give up


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Mar 30, 2009)

NO YOU

Bicycles


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 30, 2009)

love Fobo lots


----------



## Tommie (Mar 30, 2009)

Vegeta, whats his..


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 30, 2009)

Sayajin powers nowadays..


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 30, 2009)

eating his crap.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 30, 2009)

EDIT: IG NORE THIS POST SINCE IT DOESN"T MAKE SENSE... START WITH JHONG253's...


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 30, 2009)

Many moons ago...


----------



## Novriil (Mar 30, 2009)

running in water

(this thread is fckd up?)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 30, 2009)

is very difficult


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 30, 2009)

because it is


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 31, 2009)

because it is... liquid and hard. (end sentence) 


LOL... that's wierd... liquid... hard opposites... get it XD


----------



## byu (Mar 31, 2009)

The next day...


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob DNFs magic


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 31, 2009)

and is mad...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 31, 2009)

that he lost


----------



## Fobo911 (Mar 31, 2009)

the entire game


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 31, 2009)

to that rude


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 31, 2009)

dene a.k.a. deney

xP


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 31, 2009)

who's a girl


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 31, 2009)

and beat up


----------



## Tommie (Mar 31, 2009)

Erik`s World Record


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 31, 2009)

but was later...


----------



## Gparker (Mar 31, 2009)

but was later..... killed by me


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 31, 2009)

killed by me... with pure awesomeness!!! (end sentence)


----------



## MistArts (Mar 31, 2009)

We walked across...


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 31, 2009)

the barren dessert.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 31, 2009)

On it was...


----------



## MistArts (Apr 1, 2009)

nothing, so we...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 1, 2009)

drank smoothies and...


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

solved Rubik's cubes. (end of sentence)


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

Cake is lie...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2009)

and so is...


----------



## cheiney (Apr 1, 2009)

the thing that...


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

i sent you...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 1, 2009)

that destroys cubes. (end of sentence)


lol... I thought my topic would die before it reached 200...


Oh and congrats, Pokey, you made post number 200!!!!!!! Oh yeah, you too ellis for number 100... when somebody gets 300... I'll do a spartan dance...
*happy dance*


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

But suddenly, I...


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2009)

DNFed Bob's Magic


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 1, 2009)

and got mad. (eos)


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

Odin then solved


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2009)

Fenrir at Ragnarök
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin#V.C3.B6lusp.C3.A1


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 1, 2009)

Later that day...


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

Loki caused mass


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 1, 2009)

and caused Odin


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 1, 2009)

to throw a


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 1, 2009)

turkish man at


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 1, 2009)

a glass wall


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2009)

which shattered over


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

A Rubiks cube.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2009)

and ice cube


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 1, 2009)

. (new sentence now)...

The rubiks cube...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2009)

and ice cube


----------



## MistArts (Apr 1, 2009)

melted. (eos) Now we...


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2009)

DNF Bob's Magic


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

And the gods


----------



## MistArts (Apr 1, 2009)

reduced IQ's by...


----------



## Bomber (Apr 1, 2009)

110% causing them


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

to cause ragnarok


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2009)

and confuse Psyduck


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

along with the


----------



## Bomber (Apr 1, 2009)

big, fat, saggy


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Rubiks cube and please don't say "ice cube and"


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

(EOS). This is a story


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

which has no


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 2, 2009)

sense at all. (eos)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 2, 2009)

Llama popcorn walnut


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

tastes very bad. (eos)


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

What would happen...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 2, 2009)

if a cow...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

shot Erik Akkersdijk? (EOS)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 2, 2009)

continuation of the last sentence even though there is a punctuation mark.

in the hand?


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

He would be...


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 2, 2009)

be cubing still.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 2, 2009)

He always will...


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 2, 2009)

cube until he


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 2, 2009)

dies and stuff.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

The great shrubbery


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 2, 2009)

of lemon pies


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

shall heretofore create


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 2, 2009)

the godly cube


----------



## MistArts (Apr 2, 2009)

and ice cubes...


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

And Rubiks cubes


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 2, 2009)

and crap cubes


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 2, 2009)

and ice cubes


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 2, 2009)

and rubik's cubes


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 2, 2009)

and cube ices


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

and sugar cubes


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 2, 2009)

of ultimate destiny. (oes)


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 2, 2009)

But before that...


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 2, 2009)

why bother cubing?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 2, 2009)

Today we shall...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

make noble efforts


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 2, 2009)

to impress your


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 2, 2009)

mom by solving...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 2, 2009)

yourself, in sub-


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 2, 2009)

Bob's magic times


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 2, 2009)

But there is


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 2, 2009)

a parity case. (eos)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

We choose to


----------



## MistArts (Apr 3, 2009)

execute megaminx parity...


----------



## Odin (Apr 3, 2009)

with a random


----------



## MistArts (Apr 3, 2009)

sqaure-one but it...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 3, 2009)

broke mid-solve into


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 3, 2009)

failed miserably because...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 3, 2009)

we're terrible solvers. (eos)


----------



## mazei (Apr 4, 2009)

Then they became


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 4, 2009)

Living Ipods but...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 4, 2009)

they were destroyed...


----------



## mazei (Apr 4, 2009)

by a group


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 4, 2009)

of old ladies...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 4, 2009)

that pwned everything. (eos)


----------



## Odin (Apr 4, 2009)

So the grannies


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 4, 2009)

took the ipods...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 4, 2009)

and threw them


----------



## Odin (Apr 5, 2009)

In a huge
ThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalieThecakeisalie


----------



## mazei (Apr 5, 2009)

time machine that


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 5, 2009)

destroys all humanity


----------



## mazei (Apr 5, 2009)

by making a


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 5, 2009)

juicy fairy cake


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 5, 2009)

with rainbow sprinkles


----------



## mazei (Apr 5, 2009)

and chocolate syrup.(eos)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 5, 2009)

Eventually after a...


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 5, 2009)

certain crispy camel


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 5, 2009)

milkshake took my


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 5, 2009)

super awesome sock.(eos)


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 6, 2009)

I love you


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 6, 2009)

, said Fobo911 to


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 6, 2009)

the great purple


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 6, 2009)

Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 6, 2009)

Ice cube and...


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 6, 2009)

crap cubes are


----------



## mazei (Apr 6, 2009)

making some coloured


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 6, 2009)

crispy clever camels


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 6, 2009)

and ice cubes


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 6, 2009)

that woud someday


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 6, 2009)

become rubik's cubes


----------



## MistArts (Apr 6, 2009)

after the next...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 6, 2009)

ice cube takes


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 6, 2009)

the form of


----------



## blah (Apr 6, 2009)

Neroflux's pink nipple


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 6, 2009)

(eos). Blah is ugly..


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 6, 2009)

but Neroflux is


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 6, 2009)

totally unlike Blah
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 7, 2009)

(ns) School is really...





*GRATS NEROFLUX FOR MAKING POST 300!!! HAVE A SPARTAN OF A GREAT DAY=b


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 8, 2009)

sexy and happy


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 8, 2009)

because it has


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

lots of yummy


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 8, 2009)

llama waffle cupcakes


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 9, 2009)

(eos) It's high time


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 9, 2009)

for Blah and


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 9, 2009)

blah blah blah.


----------



## Odin (Apr 9, 2009)

(EOS). My house is


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 9, 2009)

filled with many


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 9, 2009)

hot cuber girls


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 9, 2009)

EDIT: like big ones

I hate your signature


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 9, 2009)

and small ones


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 9, 2009)

and strange ones. (eos)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2009)

...And awesome ones. (eos)


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 9, 2009)

however... Harris Chan....


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 9, 2009)

saw Chuck Norris


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 9, 2009)

eating Rubik's cubes....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 9, 2009)

one by one...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2009)

by one. He
(lol, 1x1x1)


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 9, 2009)

saved the world


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 9, 2009)

and the cubes


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 9, 2009)

...(including ice cubes)...


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 9, 2009)

that didn't melt


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

and Tie-sun Mow


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

got mad at


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

My son, Tao


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 10, 2009)

for trying to


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

eat a cow
(message too short)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2009)

while OH-ing and


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

asking himself: "How...


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 10, 2009)

am I still...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

a hippopotamus when...


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

Bob is God?


----------



## Fobo911 (Apr 10, 2009)

In my pants


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

there is a(n)


----------



## WakDooD (Apr 10, 2009)

ice cube in


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

A Rubik's Ice?????????


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

It must hurt


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

the Rubik's monster

(Ah, I really need to think of something funnier )


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

's Hand because OH-


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

is tiring and


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

his 101 fingers


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

were in pain


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 10, 2009)

from the brutal


----------



## Odin (Apr 10, 2009)

brute force of the


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 10, 2009)

uhhhhhhh.... uhhhhhh...

Rubik's Devil, who


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 10, 2009)

created the Square-1 (eos)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2009)

(neos) and super square-1.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 10, 2009)

But super ninja


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

is an epic


----------



## qinbomaster (Apr 10, 2009)

botanist loving hemophiliac


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 10, 2009)

who makes pyraminxs


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 11, 2009)

and is awesome. (EOS)


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

If you think


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

and I think


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

we both think


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

and Erik thinks...


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

about his WR's


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 11, 2009)

, then we shall


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 11, 2009)

think together that


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

planting Rubik's seeds


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

shall henceforth cause


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

Rubik's trees!!! which


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

, despite popular opinion,


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

produce Rubik's c...... money!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 11, 2009)

that (Rubik's) squirrels eat.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Huzzah I cry!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 11, 2009)

Get thee to


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

a disgusting hospital


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 11, 2009)

full of ninja...


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

warriors on mount


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 11, 2009)

Everest monk temple. (eos)


----------



## Novriil (Apr 11, 2009)

Next day Rob...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

decided to go...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 11, 2009)

to a park...


----------



## Novriil (Apr 11, 2009)

and rob a

// arghhhh!!! aznmortalx already posted


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

If I read that right, then:

tried to steal...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 11, 2009)

a lady's purse. (eos)

Ended that cuz it was messed up because of me and norviil posting...


----------



## Novriil (Apr 11, 2009)

Then he found...


I messed up too :S:S well let's try to do it better


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

a magic ring...


----------



## Novriil (Apr 11, 2009)

which had cubes...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 11, 2009)

that looked like


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

black giant furry...


----------



## MistArts (Apr 11, 2009)

from the heart...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

of a terrible...


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

uber noober cuber


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

who ate, CHICKEN.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 11, 2009)

Dragons were mad...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

so they took...


----------



## MistArts (Apr 11, 2009)

the valley of...


----------



## mazei (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken and Waffles


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

where the monks


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

ate Rubiks cubes. (eos)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 12, 2009)

(neos) and ice cubes. (eos)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 12, 2009)

Suddenly, a giant


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

nun from the


----------



## MistArts (Apr 12, 2009)

flaming temple of...


----------



## Novriil (Apr 12, 2009)

god Cuber-Zeus made...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bob and blew up...



*also congrats soccerking for making post #400!*


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 13, 2009)

the world's largest


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 13, 2009)

rubik's cube and


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2009)

ice cube and


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 13, 2009)

Charlie the Unicorn


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 13, 2009)

bit my finger!!! (eos)


----------



## MistArts (Apr 13, 2009)

The dragons awoken...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 14, 2009)

for 3 seconds


----------



## MistArts (Apr 14, 2009)

and died under...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 14, 2009)

a rock from...


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 15, 2009)

a rubik's cube


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 15, 2009)

(eos) Team rocket....


----------



## Tommie (Apr 15, 2009)

SPARTAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Apr 15, 2009)

TONIGHT WE DINE


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 15, 2009)

in the old


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 16, 2009)

restaurant that we...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 16, 2009)

eat in alot. (eos)


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 17, 2009)

If only we...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 17, 2009)

had some time


----------



## E.drid (Apr 17, 2009)

to thank Zack


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 17, 2009)

for the awesome...


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 17, 2009)

decision he made. (eos)


----------



## E.drid (Apr 18, 2009)

"It was nothing."


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

said the giraffe...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 18, 2009)

while eating a...


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

(n) UBER GIANT LION


----------



## Red (Apr 18, 2009)

and laying on...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 18, 2009)

a very small


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 18, 2009)

ice cube. He


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 18, 2009)

broke the cube...


----------



## MistArts (Apr 18, 2009)

(eos) Watermelons smell like..


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

little blue strawberries...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 18, 2009)

after they have


----------



## MistArts (Apr 18, 2009)

touch the magic...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 19, 2009)

that Bob solved...


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 20, 2009)

with one hand...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 20, 2009)

in -1.57 seconds...


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 20, 2009)

and owned Erik......


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 23, 2009)

with his time...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 23, 2009)

of 1.58 seconds ...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 23, 2009)

which is actually


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 25, 2009)

pretty noobish and...


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bob Burton smack...


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 26, 2009)

Super-AIDS (all one word) kills all.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 29, 2009)

A giant elephant...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 29, 2009)

once solved a


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 30, 2009)

monkey cube with...


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

his extended butt-skin...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 1, 2009)

while wearing a...


----------

